
Avoiding quasiparticle decay may allow control&stabilization of quantum matter - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-019-0535-3
======
bookofjoe
>Scientists Find Evidence a Strange Group of Quantum Particles Are Basically
Immortal

source: [https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-find-evidence-a-
stra...](https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-find-evidence-a-strange-
group-of-quantum-particles-are-basically-immortal)

